# NOUBA make-up!



## MisaMayah (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone heard of this Italian make-up brand?

Thoughts and recs please =)


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 8, 2007)

i found them a couple months ago and sent them an email. they said the dont have any us connections but u might be able to find them in the uk. they have a whole range of msf looking blushes. the msf are also made in italy and from another post its been speculated that they are made from the same company. also thier packaging looks like nars


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah I found their counter in a department store here in the UK. That's what striked me, their packaging looks just like Nars. 
I saw their MSF's and bought one that is similar in colour to Metal Rock since that is so difficult to come by. And their liquid gold liner is what i've been searching for for a long time! True gold colour and stays on the whole day without budging!
Their range is much more expensive compared to MAC.

Anyone else tried their stuff?


----------



## cleodelinda (Aug 9, 2007)

It is widely available here in Sweden, the prices is like MAC here. I like the Rainbow Eyeliners. Haven't tried anything else. The e/s quads are similar to Chanels.


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2007)

There is a place that is selling the line at deeply reduced prices, it appears to be about 40% off.  I have only ordered Nouba from soft surroundings, I bought a concealer and I liked it.
http://www.bebeautiful.com/brand/nou...FRymYAodkjRUDQ

I haven't ordered from this site, but it looks like great deals.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've only trie their lipsticks and OMG you barely swipe it on your hand or lips and BAM, pigmentation. haha they have so much color payoff and are sooo smooth!
def. recommend checking into this brand if your not familiar with them


----------



## Humayra (Feb 13, 2009)

where did u find it in the uk? was is it a dept. store? thanks!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 13, 2009)

I actually found it in a boutique about 5 minutes from me (I live in Texas)
So if you have any boutiques that sell makeup, check them out, they might have it. 
But other than there, I havn't seen it in any department stores or anything =/


----------



## Darkness (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Yeah I found their counter in a department store here in the UK. That's what striked me, their packaging looks just like Nars. 
I saw their MSF's and bought one that is similar in colour to Metal Rock since that is so difficult to come by. And their liquid gold liner is what i've been searching for for a long time! True gold colour and stays on the whole day without budging!
Their range is much more expensive compared to MAC.

Anyone else tried their stuff?_

 
Nouba used to have a counter in John Lewis but they have gone now. I bought three eye shadows, a dark chocolate bronze, green with a hint of gold and a gold/copper colour. They were around £14 each and a lot bigger than MAC. I have never used them, only tested. I’ve put them up for swap on MUA and nobody has expressed an interest in them. If you want them, I will send them to you. PM me.


----------



## AshleyMaya (Jul 14, 2011)

I work for a pharmacy in Houston. We actually carry Nouba. Its GREAT makeup!


----------



## AshleyMaya (Jul 14, 2011)

If you go to facebook and look for briargrove pharmacy. Itll show you some of the products we carry.


----------

